# Boost control module



## Babymav24 (Feb 4, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone has done a the boost control module upgrade to their generation 2 1.4L turbo. If so, what results have you experienced?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Wut


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Do you mean has anyone tuned the ECM?


----------

